# CW9 owners



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Well it’s me again with another question for you all. Since I wont be able to pick up my CW9 like I want until Oct 3rd like I’m planning I’ve been doing as much research as I can find on the little gun. Through that research I have found a couple topics where people have found chunks and melting going on in the frame… This truly worries me and I don’t want to go spend the money on something that is going to do this. Has any one ran into any problems with their CW9’s that might be helpful to know? Or they reliable firearms that I shouldn’t have much problems with? Any advice at all on this gun would help me out greatly… Thanks and sorry to bombard you all with all these questions…


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

One of my many fascinating female friends has one. She knows how to operate it quite well, but I perform the maintenance on it. I would estimate that it has between 300 and 400 rounds through it, and it functions just fine. I cannot see any unsual wear patterns inside either.

I haven't been around to see every round fired through it, but I have yet to see a malfunction so far. I'm thinking about getting one myself, since it is a perfect size for concealed carry, and the price is certainly right.

PhilR.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

I've had no problems with mine. I have somewhere around 500-700 rounds through mine, with only 1 FTF, and that was in the first mag I ever shot out of it, and was most likely my fault (probably limp-wristed it).

Great gun, and though I have not had to use their Customer Service, I hear it's great if you need it.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a P9 for almost 4 years now, have fired at least 2500 rounds through it, and have really had no problems with it. They are great guns, all though I have not touched mine in quite a few months due to a few newer guns. I would have bought a CW9 for sure if they had them available when I bought mine.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Found this posting the other day... http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?p=4589299 .......... Must say it worries me.


----------



## Fenderman (Sep 10, 2008)

LoneWolf said:


> Found this posting the other day... http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?p=4589299 .......... Must say it worries me.


I found that posting before i bought my CW9 couple weeks ago it worried me also but not enough to give a new CW9 a try.250rds later through my CW9 and shows no frame wear.And zero malfuntions through mine.Anyone can get a lemon.But if Kahr says thats normal wear that does bother me alot.Fortunately mine shows no signs of this so far and hopefully it won't.I would not let it stop you from getting a CW9 if this frame wear issue was a big problem i think we would have seen alot more postings about it.And i have not.My experience has been all positive so far with my CW9.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I have had my cw9 for awhile, maybe 400 500 rnd's down the pipe and ever thing is fine, i clean it every 100 rounds and have never seen any unusual wear. Great CCW. I would buy it.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Fenderman said:


> I found that posting before i bought my CW9 couple weeks ago it worried me also but not enough to give a new CW9 a try.250rds later through my CW9 and shows no frame wear.And zero malfuntions through mine.Anyone can get a lemon.But if Kahr says thats normal wear that does bother me alot.Fortunately mine shows no signs of this so far and hopefully it won't.I would not let it stop you from getting a CW9 if this frame wear issue was a big problem i think we would have seen alot more postings about it.And i have not.My experience has been all positive so far with my CW9.


Glade to hear I'm not the only one that was worried about this. I'm very sure I'm still going to pick up the CW9 as planned.... but I figured it never hurt to check and ask questions... as my instructor said about search warrants and guns "better safer then sorry." :smt033


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

Currently have over 750 rounds through my CW9 without a hitch. I carry mine as much or more than my G19. Great CCW gun.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

CW9 and CW45. No problems at all.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I truly feel real stupid for having to ask this so I apologize for that... but the CW9 does take 9mm Luger, right?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

LoneWolf said:


> I truly feel real stupid for having to ask this so I apologize for that... but the CW9 does take 9mm Luger, right?


Yes.

I have owned three Kahrs. All were great. I just kept swapping because I have big hands and Kahrs have a relatively short trigger reach. I have a K-9 now, that I intend to keep, that is a great shooter, and with the addition of laser grips, fits my hand fairly well.


----------



## standerson (Sep 22, 2006)

My wife has a CW9 we bought used. It has the tighest tolerances of any handgun we own. 

After 750 rounds down the pipe, it still takes two of us to get the slide stop out and field strip it.

Accurate and very easy to conceal.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

standerson said:


> My wife has a CW9 we bought used. It has the tighest tolerances of any handgun we own.
> 
> After 750 rounds down the pipe, it still takes two of us to get the slide stop out and field strip it.
> 
> Accurate and very easy to conceal.


I wont lie I'm very horrible at cleaning my guns... normally I just clean what I can with out taking stripping them down. But I'm glade to hear that she's a straight shooter and a hard worker... That's what I truly like in my guns :smt033


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

The Kahr does have very tight tolerances. I don't know dirty it can get before it starts to give you problems. Any gun will start to malfunction if it gets dirty enough. I know Glocks are supposed to go for thousands of rounds without cleaning, but I still clean my G19 everytime I shoot. I believe routine cleaning to be essential for any gun, especially one used for defensive purposes. I can field strip my CW in under 10 seconds, it's really not that difficult on mine.


----------



## TimF (Aug 19, 2008)

*CW9- need advice*

nuts!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Yo

Have you watched the video of Kahr's website? Did that help at all?

http://www.kahr.com/PA-1_9mm_cw.html

-Jeff-


----------



## TimF (Aug 19, 2008)

Jeff- Thanks,
I hadn't seen that video. I sure thought I was doing what the video showed but maybe I wasn't striking it hard enough or let the alignment slip a bit. After the video I tried it once & it worked! Best Regards, Tim
Also, I was confused about whether I was posting a new thread or responding to some other posting. See ya


----------



## Carolinaxd45 (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a CW40 and I havent seen any kind of bad wear issues.... I like this little gun a lot.


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

I've put just over 500 rounds through mine with only a few issues. I've had a couple misfeeds due to the magazine not catching fully. I've started double checking that it's secure and had no problems since.

There are some score marks on the polymer rails that are deeper than I'd think they would be so quickly. Not sure if that's a real worry but something I'm going to keep an eye on. 

It really is more accurate than I'd expected given it's size.


----------

